# Farm Rich Crispy Bacon Wings!  Recipe...



## kleenex (Jan 27, 2015)

Farm Rich Crispy Bacon Wings! | Oh Bite It

Bacon makes anything better!!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 27, 2015)

That's an Eye-Grabber 

BACON + WINGS


----------



## roadfix (Jan 27, 2015)

I haven't done bacon wrapped anything in a long while.   Perhaps this Sunday I'll wrap the wings I'm doing for the SB in bacon.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 28, 2015)

My idea for wings flew the coop..  For the SB I have the big half of a kielbasa that's getting sliced and bacon wrapped and oven baked and back in the oven once slathered with a little bbq sauce.   I think it will be too chilly to grill.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 30, 2015)

To bad the super bowl is tainted this year.  Would have been great to watch an honest team play in it.
Might be my first year i don't watch?
More than likely I will watch hoping the cheaters get there due!

Looks more like 90% to 10% to me.  Sorry the image is so small.  Click on it for larger view.


----------

